# Do any of you care to share pictures of your rabbit set up?



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 29, 2011)

Right now my does are in dog kennels and my bucks are in a run with a dog house (formally my pet rabbit's run). I want to build runs for all of them, but I've learned the hard way that the material that I used for the run I have is great for adults, but not for babies. 

I don't plan on keeping a large amount of rabbits, just my two bucks and my two does. The run will only be 4' wide x 6' long x 4' tall.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a link to a thread : http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8658 
I think it has what your looking for ..


----------



## Citylife (Dec 12, 2011)

I always like showing off my set-up as it is starting to pay for itself finally.     this is always a big deal in urban farming.  It has also turned out to be a very clean environment for the rabbit and I do not have a ton of flys or odor.  






[/url]
This is the back side of the rabbit shed/chicken area. 




This area is about 12'x45' and the rabbit shed itself is 5'x26' and has 9 hanging cages in it and a dug out manure put under it.  i have to clean that out about 3 times a year so far and my chickens have free run of that entire area.  They love it!  It is an area designated to them.  And I have added some raised beds to the back side of the shed and my bucket garden is back there to.  So, manure has a place to go close by.
If you look on my page you will see a lot more.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is my set up.  I started by just building a top for shade.  Afterwards I decided to enclose it and combine my rabbits and chickens in one place since my chickens hung out by the rabbits all day anyways.  The rabbit poo started to stack up and the pee stunk like crazy after I enclosed it so I added a trough to funnel it outside.  Im kinda figuring it out as I go, lol.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is my outdoor setup:




































Here is my indoor "Maternity Ward":





















We are also about to build another outdoor area with 24 holes....


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

oneacrefarm, daniel-delarosa, Citylife

Thanks you all so much for showing us your excellent set ups.  

I applaud your hard work.  Thanks for sharing.  

K


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 10, 2012)

Oneacrefarm, awesome idea using gutter in the maternity ward! I actually own a seamless gutter machine and didn't put 2 & 2 together when trying to come up with a poop chute idea, lol.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 10, 2012)

daniel-delarosa said:
			
		

> Oneacrefarm, awesome idea using gutter in the maternity ward! I actually own a seamless gutter machine and didn't put 2 & 2 together when trying to come up with a poop chute idea, lol.


It works really well, the only thing I would like to do different is to somehow attach it without the braces in the way...any ideas?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 10, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> It works really well, the only thing I would like to do different is to somehow attach it without the braces in the way...any ideas?


Which braces?


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 10, 2012)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the hanging brackets that attach across the top of the gutter, there are 3 of them per piece of gutter. It interferes with cleaning out the gutter quickly. It really isn't that big a deal, but it could be improved on...


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 10, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Well, the hanging brackets that attach across the top of the gutter, there are 3 of them per piece of gutter. It interferes with cleaning out the gutter quickly. It really isn't that big a deal, but it could be improved on...


They have some braces that go under it, shaped like a U with screw holes on the side. I've seen them in Vinyl material at least.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd just mount an additional board behind your guttering and some screws to secure the gutter lower down toward the base and all along your support board.    That would give your guttering some additional stability without the overtop bracing getting in the way.


----------



## ClintDowns (Jan 19, 2012)

I would love to show you the setup that I am about to purchase. When I figure out how to post pics I will gladly.


----------



## smiles-n-sunshine (Jan 20, 2012)

We have a simple but effective set up.  The cages are all-wire from Bass Equipment, 48" x 30" for does and 36" x 30" for bucks.  For now, they're set on cinder blocks over the sandy floor.  In the future, I'd like to cover them with something like *oneacrefarm* showed above, but for now we provide shade with tarps, insulated carpet, etc.












Bryan


----------



## InBox485 (May 16, 2012)

I don't have pictures handy, but I have something like the poop chute set up. If you get the u-shaped gutters instead of the ones with the flat side they are stiff enough to just screw to the wood beam you have at the bottom of the chute. That way I can clean the system by sweeping across the gutter, and down the chute (when I give hay it tend to not make it all the way down the chute).


----------

